# Royal Opera House opera and ballet cinema lives streams



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

The Royal Opera House are live streaming their opera productions to cinemas throughout the UK and worldwide from, this Autumn. They hay have done so before but this is the first I've heard of it.
Link: ROH - Cinema [I've no association with the ROH or sponsors]

Sadly no Wagner in the programme.

I've been to the _BP/ROH *Opera In The Park*_ events in my home city (where BP have operational offices) and they were very enjoyable and relaxed, so I thought I've give the cinema screening a punt even though it's far from a favourite opera. 
I went to see_* Madama Butterfly*_ last night which was enjoyable, if a little under-occupied and dear. In fact there were more people on stage (7) than in the auditorium (6). There are cheaper tickets for the actual Royal Opera House than the cinema but taking into account travel, accommodation, meals and incidentals going to the Royal Opera House proper would be at least £600.

Though in the introductory talk they said they had adapted the production they didn't mess with setting or costume too much. Of course, in current year in the talks they managed to segue in "The Message". Stop it.

I'm reluctant to book to see _*Aida*_ next month as it looks like they've totally messed about with the historical setting [a contemporary totalitarian regime, HoW uNiQuE aNd nOvEl] and I'd rather not have the political lecture in opera or a talk before putting me off my stroke. 

I don't identify as an Egyptologist, historian, fashionista, plane buff or archaeologist but that wardrobe and aircraft [below] ain't from a couple of thousand years BCE. 
I haven't seen a traditional performance of _*Aida*_ yet and it seems an utter shanda to see a modern one first. Fair play for making it accessible but No. Just no.

Embrace Tradition, Reject Regietheater😆


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

God merciful! Is that cleaning woman in front Aida?! Then a school principal in red is Amneris.


----------

